# Does this make you puke?



## sockgirl77

THE WEEKLY VICE: Father And Daughter Charged After Having Sexual Relationship, Conceiving Child Together

George Sayers Jr., 46, and his daughter Tiffany Hartford, 23, were arrested Monday after DNA testing allegedly confirmed that the pair had a sexual relationship and conceived a child together.


----------



## withrespect

sockgirl77 said:


> THE WEEKLY VICE: Father And Daughter Charged After Having Sexual Relationship, Conceiving Child Together
> 
> George Sayers Jr., 46, and his daughter Tiffany Hartford, 23, were arrested Monday after DNA testing allegedly confirmed that the pair had a sexual relationship and conceived a child together.



WHAT THE ####!!!?


----------



## sockgirl77

withrespect said:


> WHAT THE ####!!!?



The way I read it was the dude was either sleeping with his daughter or neice. Is either acceptable?


----------



## withrespect

sockgirl77 said:


> The way I read it was the dude was either sleeping with his daughter or neice. Is either acceptable?



What about the mother sleeping with the girls brother?! 

WAYYYYY too many bodily fluids being exchanged among family members.


----------



## sockgirl77

withrespect said:


> What about the mother sleeping with the girls brother?!
> 
> WAYYYYY too many bodily fluids being exchanged among family members.



Yeah, I saw that story too. Keep it out of the family. Go online and find someone like the rest of the world.


----------



## Baja28

He's a Cowboys fan.  Explains everything.


----------



## Kris10

Did there really need to be a poll for this?


----------



## withrespect

Baja28 said:


> He's a Cowboys fan.  Explains everything.


----------



## slotpuppy

This is the norm in West VA.


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> He's a Cowboys fan.  Explains everything.



Psst. It's a Seahawks jersey.


----------



## vraiblonde

Now, honestly, why do we care what people do that isn't hurting anyone else?


----------



## Baja28

I dunno which is worse! And she's a cutie! 

THE WEEKLY VICE: Brittany Sonnier - Charged With Having Sex With Family Dogs After Confessing Fetish To Boyfriend 



> According to Lake Havasu City Police, an investigation was launched last month after Sonnier told her boyfriend that she was "into having sex with dogs" and had been having sex with her family's dogs since the age of 13.
> 
> The arrest report further alleges that Sonnier engaged in both vaginal and oral sex with the dogs and "has them trained so that they don't act strange around other people."


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> I dunno which is worse!
> 
> THE WEEKLY VICE: Brittany Sonnier - Charged With Having Sex With Family Dogs After Confessing Fetish To Boyfriend  And she's a cutie!



I posted that one in the teacher thread. It's gross. Atleast the she didn't have puppies.


----------



## Kris10

Baja28 said:


> I dunno which is worse! And she's a cutie!
> 
> THE WEEKLY VICE: Brittany Sonnier - Charged With Having Sex With Family Dogs After Confessing Fetish To Boyfriend


 
JFC what's wrong with people?! I was getting ready to post this exact story. OMG this is absolutely disgusting!!!


----------



## Baja28

Kris10 said:


> JFC what's wrong with people?! I was getting ready to post this exact story. OMG this is absolutely disgusting!!!


And they have links to her FB and MS.  Her FB is still active...


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> And they have links to her FB and MS.  Her FB is still active...



And her pics are public.  No dog pics though. 

BTW, she's not really a cutie. Quite the honker on her!


----------



## Kris10

Honker or no honker, she's a cutie.....with a sick, sick fetish


----------



## Hank

Kris10 said:


> she's a cutie



Buttaface


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> No dog pics though.



They never publish photos of victims, silly! You know that!


----------



## migtig

This whole tread is disturbing.   

I need a brillo pad to scour my brain.


----------



## GWguy

Note to self:  Cancel Saturday night activities.  Apparently not socially acceptable.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kris10 said:


> Honker or no honker, she's a cutie.....with a sick, sick fetish


Eh. I don't see it.


Hank said:


> Buttaface





Hank said:


> They never publish photos of victims, silly! You know that!


----------



## bcp

Did they both consent? were they both of legal age?

 I dont see where its anyone business then.

 or, is it because you find it "icky"


----------



## PJay

What is wrong with you people!!?

People love who they love! Live and let live!


----------



## migtig

bcp said:


> Did they both consent? were they both of legal age?
> 
> I dont see where its anyone business then.
> 
> or, is it because you find it "icky"



I don't think the dogs consented.   

I've got to get out of this tread.  It's disturbing.  

Incest is disturbing.  Parents taking advantage of their children in any way is disturbing.  It's not just a physical thing, but it fracks up the child's mind as well.  Even if this child is now an adult, how long has this been happening in her life for her to think it's okay?


----------



## Kris10

Hank said:


> Buttaface


 




Hank said:


> They never publish photos of victims, silly! You know that!


 




sockgirl77 said:


> Eh. I don't see it.


 




bcp said:


> Did they both consent? were they both of legal age?
> 
> I dont see where its anyone business then.
> 
> or, is it because you find it "icky"


 
It's not anyone's business. Do you find it "icky"?


----------



## Merlin99

sockgirl77 said:


> THE WEEKLY VICE: Father And Daughter Charged After Having Sexual Relationship, Conceiving Child Together
> 
> George Sayers Jr., 46, and his daughter Tiffany Hartford, 23, were arrested Monday after DNA testing allegedly confirmed that the pair had a sexual relationship and conceived a child together.



Another of the many things that I really don't want to know about.


----------



## bcp

Just saw the one about the girl and the dog.
 first let me say, the dog could do better.

 but, that aside, I imagine that she must get into a certain position and then the dog MAKES THE CHOICE to hop on for fun time. I would consider this consent on the part of both parties.

 are you just against this because its "icky" in nature, many animals will hump other species. Its a natural thing.


----------



## sockgirl77

Homesick said:


> What is wrong with you people!!?
> 
> People love who they love! Live and let live!



What's wrong with us? We're not the ones screwing our family members and dogs. 

The sad part of it is the baby. That child may have severe birth defects.


----------



## PJay

Why do people hate?


----------



## Kris10

Homesick said:


> Why do people hate?


 
I don't hate, I just think the thought of having sex with my dog or father is sick...beyond sick actually


----------



## sockgirl77

Homesick said:


> Why do people hate?



I don't hate anyone. I hate their actions.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> What's wrong with us? We're not the ones screwing our family members and dogs.
> 
> The sad part of it is the baby. That child may have severe birth defects.



 child looks healthy to me.
 and again, what buisness is it of ours if family members express their love with each other? They love who they love.


----------



## PJay

Merlin99 said:


> Another of the many things that I really don't want to know about.



Oh, so you do have a ukeameter:


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> child looks healthy to me.
> and again, what buisness is it of ours if family members express their love with each other? They love who they love.



You can see the face? That's not love. That's confusion. When it becomes a headline, it becomes our business.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> child looks healthy to me.
> and again, what buisness is it of ours if family members express their love with each other? They love who they love.



Wait, what if it were a father and son? What would your homophobic ass have to say then???


----------



## withrespect

Let's be nice!!


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Wait, what if it were a father and son? What would your homophobic ass have to say then???



 Pretty sure you would be all for it.

 and I think you are being pretty hypocritical to deny these people their way of life just because YOU dont agree with it.


----------



## sockgirl77

withrespect said:


> Let's be nice!!



No. He says "they love who they love", yet he bashes gay people for loving someone of the same sex. :shrug:


----------



## bcp

withrespect said:


> Let's be nice!!



Its ok, people just get mad when they suddenly realize that they too make decisions for other based on what they personally think.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Pretty sure you would be all for it.
> 
> and I think you are being pretty hypocritical to deny these people their way of life just because YOU dont agree with it.



Coming from you? That's a ####ing riot!


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Its ok, people just get mad when they suddenly realize that they too make decisions for other based on what they personally think.



Like gay people should not be able to get married because YOU think it's not morally correct? 

There are reasons that a father and daughter should not breed...medical reasons.


----------



## bcp

> According to a study published a couple years ago in the Journal of Genetic Counseling, the risk of serious birth defects in the children of incest varies by how close the genetic relationship is, but for first cousins it averages at 2.6 percent higher than usual. The average risk of birth defects in the general population is slightly more than 2 percent. For the child of siblings, which is as close as you can get genetically, other than direct clones, the odds are between 7 and 9 percent higher than normal. That means that nearly 90 percent would be fine. Of the remainder, most birth defects are easily treated by modern science.
> Many groups have much worse odds of having children with birth defects, such as smokers, drinkers, women over 40, people with a family history of cancer, workers in risky industries, hemophiliacs, drug users, etc. but no other group is barred from having children based on their risk of birth defects, nor should they be. In this country we do not practice eugenics.



 guess we better make it illegal to get married if you drink or smoke, or if you are over 40.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> guess we better make it illegal to get married if you drink or smoke, or if you are over 40.



You grew up in West Virginia, didn't you?


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Like gay people should not be able to get married because YOU think it's not morally correct?
> 
> There are reasons that a father and daughter should not breed...medical reasons.



 but, father and daughter should not get married based on what you think?

 Dog and woman, because you personally find it wrong? 

 why is it ok for you and those like you to choose which moral standards we live by, 
 At least in the case of the incest and the dog, the right parts are finding the right holes. It is closer to being biologically correct than homosexual acts.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> but, father and daughter should not get married based on what you think?
> 
> Dog and woman, because you personally find it wrong?
> 
> why is it ok for you and those like you to choose which moral standards we live by,
> At least in the case of the incest and the dog, the right parts are finding the right holes. It is closer to being biologically correct than homosexual acts.



Apparently you've never tried anal...


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Now, honestly, why do we care what people do that isn't hurting anyone else?



Exactly.  Two consenting adults, maybe we should have a constitutional amendment giving them the right too have kids, marry even.


----------



## itsbob

sockgirl77 said:


> Apparently you've never tried anal...



You have?


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:


> You have?



Bob, this is me we're talking about!


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Apparently you've never tried anal...



Nope, never have, the thought is rather nasty.
One way street and all that.


----------



## itsbob

sockgirl77 said:


> Like gay people should not be able to get married because YOU think it's not morally correct?
> 
> There are reasons that a father and daughter should not breed...medical reasons.



Which medical reasons?  Like AIDS?


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Nope, never have, the thought is rather nasty.
> One way street and all that.



I didn't mean on the receiving end.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> You grew up in West Virginia, didn't you?



Nope.
 I was just raised with morals.

 But when the vote comes up to allow incest (providing both parties consent and are of legal age) I am going to vote yes on it.

 besides, if daughter and father are walking down the street with their baby, nobody knows they are father and daughter, but two gays prancing down the street together is pretty much right there, no guessing.

 I still dont see how any of this hurts you specifically, please share with us.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> I didn't mean on the receiving end.



 either way, its not happening.


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:


> Which medical reasons?  Like AIDS?



Children of incest. [J Pediatr. 1982] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> Nope.
> I was just raised with morals.
> 
> But when the vote comes up to allow incest (providing both parties consent and are of legal age) I am going to vote yes on it.
> 
> besides, if daughter and father are walking down the street with their baby, nobody knows they are father and daughter, but two gays prancing down the street together is pretty much right there, no guessing.
> 
> I still dont see how any of this hurts you specifically, please share with us.



It doesn't hurt me specifically, just like two gays prancing down the street doesn't hurt you specifically.


----------



## itsbob

sockgirl77 said:


> Children of incest. [J Pediatr. 1982] - PubMed - NCBI



I don't see any mention of the child having special needs...


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:


> I don't see any mention of the child having special needs...



No, just severe abnormalities.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> It doesn't hurt me specifically, just like two gays prancing down the street doesn't hurt you specifically.



and yet Im in some way wrong for not accepting it, while you are right for not accepting something that does not hurt you other than you thinking its icky.

 just trying to understand the hypocrisy here.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> and yet Im in some way wrong for not accepting it, while you are right for not accepting something that does not hurt you other than you thinking its icky.
> 
> just trying to understand the hypocrisy here.



Just like I'm trying to understand yours...


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Just like I'm trying to understand yours...



 This thread is not about me, its about you thinking you should push your personal beliefs on others.

 If its only for medical reasons, then we can put up all kinds of medical reasons that homos shouldnt be having sex.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> This thread is not about me, its about you thinking you should push your personal beliefs on others.
> 
> If its only for medical reasons, then we can put up all kinds of medical reasons that homos shouldnt be having sex.



I didn't push #### on anyone. I asked how they felt about it.


----------



## PJay

sockgirl77 said:


> I don't hate anyone. I hate their actions.



I sure wish others would believe me when I have said the same.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> I didn't push #### on anyone. I asked how they felt about it.



 you seem to be getting fairly upset that I fail to say that incest is wrong for those that do it.

 but back to the health issues, lets just look at rump ranging. (hetero or homo)


> Anal intercourse is the sine qua non of sex for many gay men.4 Yet human physiology makes it clear that the body was not designed to accommodate this activity. The rectum is significantly different from the vagina with regard to suitability for penetration by a penis. The vagina has natural lubricants and is supported by a network of muscles. It is composed of a mucus membrane with a multi-layer stratified squamous epithelium that allows it to endure friction without damage and to resist the immunological actions caused by semen and sperm. In comparison, the anus is a delicate mechanism of small muscles that comprise an “exit-only” passage. With repeated trauma, friction and stretching, the sphincter loses its tone and its ability to maintain a tight seal. Consequently, anal intercourse leads to leakage of fecal material that can easily become chronic.
> 
> The potential for injury is exacerbated by the fact that the intestine has only a single layer of cells separating it from highly vascular tissue, that is, blood. Therefore, any organisms that are introduced into the rectum have a much easier time establishing a foothold for infection than they would in a vagina. The single layer tissue cannot withstand the friction associated with penile penetration, resulting in traumas that expose both participants to blood, organisms in feces, and a mixing of bodily fluids.
> 
> Furthermore, ejaculate has components that are immunosuppressive. In the course of ordinary reproductive physiology, this allows the sperm to evade the immune defenses of the female. Rectal insemination of rabbits has shown that sperm impaired the immune defenses of the recipient.5 Semen may have a similar impact on humans.6
> 
> The end result is that the fragility of the anus and rectum, along with the immunosuppressive effect of ejaculate, make anal-genital intercourse a most efficient manner of transmitting HIV and other infections. The list of diseases found with extraordinary frequency among male homosexual practitioners as a result of anal intercourse is alarming:
> 
> Anal Cancer
> Chlamydia trachomatis
> Cryptosporidium
> Giardia lamblia
> Herpes simplex virus
> Human immunodeficiency virus
> Human papilloma virus
> Isospora belli
> Microsporidia
> Gonorrhea
> Viral hepatitis types B & C
> Syphilis7



 To take a chance with somone elses health in such a way can show nothing but total disrespect for them as a person.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> you seem to be getting fairly upset that I fail to say that incest is wrong for those that do it.
> 
> but back to the health issues, lets just look at rump ranging. (hetero or homo)
> 
> 
> To take a chance with somone elses health in such a way can show nothing but total disrespect for them as a person.



Aside from anal cancer, how many of those is cannot be caused by "normal" vaginal sex?


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Aside from anal cancer, how many of those is cannot be caused by "normal" vaginal sex?



Obviously you failed to actually read.

 but, how many birth defects come from people that are not related?

 Since it "can" happen either way, based on your retort, I cannot see any reason to limit relationships to only non related individuals.


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> Which medical reasons?  Like AIDS?



You've never heard of recessive gene dominance?  That is the primary reason family members should not spawn.

Why do you thing there is so much fun made about "vertical family trees" and (sorry locals, no malice intended....) SMIBS ?


----------



## Baja28

Homesick said:


> What is wrong with you people!!?
> 
> People love who they love! Live and let live!


So you'd be ok with your husband banging your daughters and pumping out babies.  I dunno about "Home" but you sure are sick.


----------



## PJay

Baja28 said:


> So you'd be ok with your husband banging your daughters and pumping out babies.  I dunno about "Home" but you sure are sick.



Mike, I think you are fully aware I how really feel! Back off!


----------



## withrespect

Homesick said:


> Mike, I think you are fully aware I how really feel! Back off!



  Don't use real names on the forums ... you are going to get in trouble...


----------



## PJay

withrespect said:


> Don't use real names on the forums ... you are going to get in trouble...



Where is that rule mentioned? Besides, dunno if that is his real name or not, just know the one he use to use. 

But,, thanks


----------



## withrespect

Homesick said:


> Where is that rule mentioned? Besides, dunno if that is his real name or not, just know the one he use to use.
> 
> But,, thanks



Yeah... ok. The attitude was unnecessary.  I was just trying to help. 

But, whatever.  Use all the names you want.

Off you go.


----------



## Salvador

Homesick said:


> Where is that rule mentioned? Besides, dunno if that is his real name or not, just know the one he use to use.
> 
> But,, thanks



drop the attitude


----------



## PJay

withrespect said:


> Yeah... ok. The attitude was unnecessary.  I was just trying to help.
> 
> But, whatever.  Use all the names you want.
> 
> Off you go.



huh!? I said thanks!


----------



## withrespect

Homesick said:


> *Where is that rule mentioned?* Besides, dunno if that is his real name or not, just know the one he use to use.
> 
> *But,, thanks*


----------



## Salvador

Homesick said:


> huh!? I said thanks!



back off pal


----------



## PJay

withrespect said:


>



I surely did not mean it the way you took it. You said a nono. I see other people still calling him Mike?


----------



## withrespect

Homesick said:


> I surely did not mean it the way you took it. You said a nono. I see other people still calling him Mike?



Ok.  I will take your word for it... it looked crabby to me but...


I am just pissed off because they discontinued my favorite eyeliner. Don't mind my pissifity.


----------



## withrespect

Salvador said:


> back off pal



  Do I know you???


----------



## Salvador

Homesick said:


> Mike?



you did it again


----------



## sockgirl77

Homesick said:


> I surely did not mean it the way you took it. You said a nono. I see other people still calling him Mike?



We've earned the right to.


----------



## mamatutu

Wow. Some of you were real meamies to Homesick.  She is a sweety.  I envision her as the innocent hippie girl at Woodstock passing out flowers to everyone.  Sheesh, lighten up.  I thought this forum wasn't supposed to be taken seriously!  At least, that is what I have learned since being a member here!


----------



## withrespect

mamatutu said:


> Wow. Some of you were real meamies to Homesick.  She is a sweety.  I envision her as the innocent hippie girl at Woodstock passing out flowers to everyone.  Sheesh, lighten up.  I thought this forum wasn't supposed to be taken seriously!  At least, that is what I have learned since being a member here!



I thought she was getting smart with me...   I gave her a  and said I would take her word that she didn't mean it the way I took it :shrug:


----------



## mamatutu

withrespect said:


> I thought she was getting smart with me...   I gave her a  and said I would take her word that she didn't mean it the way I took it :shrug:



I wasn't referring to you, wr.   Are you making soup yet?


----------



## withrespect

mamatutu said:


> I wasn't referring to you, wr.   Are you making soup yet?



No.


----------



## Baja28

Homesick said:


> Mike, I think you are fully aware I how really feel! Back off!


Actually I wasn't aware.  You don't post much and you defended your post in following posts so I thought you were serious.  The sarcasm smiley is our friend.


----------



## struggler44

Baja28 said:


> He's a Cowboys fan.  Explains everything.



 His Romo doll sprung a leak


----------



## sockgirl77

struggler44 said:


> His Romo doll sprung a leak



 but it's not a Cowboys jersey.


----------



## struggler44

migtig said:


> *I don't think the dogs consented*.



..... I heard when she went to the cupboard to get her poor dog a bone, she bent over, Rover took over ......  well, you know the rest of the story


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> but it's not a Cowboys jersey.



So he's diversified  ......


----------



## struggler44

mamatutu said:


> I wasn't referring to you, wr.   Are you making soup yet?



Maybe stirring it?


----------



## withrespect

struggler44 said:


> Maybe stirring it?



What does that even mean? :wr:


----------



## struggler44

withrespect said:


> What does that even mean? :wr:



You're precious


----------



## withrespect

struggler44 said:


> You're precious



Baby ducks are precious... I am just confused.


----------



## sockgirl77

struggler44 said:


> So he's diversified  ......



No. He's a damn Seahawks fan. Equally crappy.


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> Baby ducks



Mmmm.... good eatin'!


----------



## PJay

mamatutu said:


> She is a sweety.  I envision her as the innocent hippie girl at Woodstock passing out flowers to everyone.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> Psst. It's a Seahawks jersey.


How do you determine that is a SH jersey?


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> How do you determine that is a SH jersey?



It says Seahawks on it...


----------



## sockgirl77

sockgirl77 said:


> It says Seahawks on it...



Not to mention the green trim...


----------



## struggler44

sockgirl77 said:


> What's wrong with us? We're not the ones screwing our family members and dogs.
> 
> The sad part of it is the baby. That child may have severe birth defects.



Look at the bright side, when the kids gets older he'll save $$ on Xmas presents, he can send 1 kewl one to Dad/Grandpa ...... oh, and he'll be saving on wrapping paper too !


----------



## puggymom

migtig said:


> I don't think the dogs consented.
> 
> I've got to get out of this tread.  It's disturbing.
> 
> Incest is disturbing.  *Parents taking advantage of their children in any way is disturbing.  It's not just a physical thing, but it fracks up the child's mind as well.  Even if this child is now an adult, how long has this been happening in her life for her to think it's okay*?


----------



## garyt27

sockgirl77 said:


> Psst. It's a Seahawks jersey.



shows you how stupid dallas fanz really are.


----------



## Hank

garyt27 said:


> shows you how stupid dallas fanz really are.



 baja is a skins fan....


----------



## warneckutz

Baja28 said:


> He's a Cowboys fan.  Explains everything.



It's a SeaTurds jersey, which is almost as bad.  Both are horrible.


----------



## sockgirl77

warneckutz said:


> It's a SeaTurds jersey, which is almost as bad.  Both are horrible.



He doesn't believe me. Someone should get him a pair of glasses.


----------



## Baja28

garyt27 said:


> shows you how stupid dallas fanz really are.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> He doesn't believe me. Someone should get him a pair of glasses.


Who can read that small print?


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Who can read that small print?



I had no problem seeing that it was a Seahawks jersey. :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

Baja28 said:


> Who can read that small print?



The lime green stripe did it for me... but it's OK!!!!


----------



## MMM_donuts

That's definitely a Seahawks jersey.  

These two are committing incest under the excuse that the mother slept with other people so that they aren't sure who the girl's father is to know if it's incest or not.  The daughter had a girlfriend in which they all filmed each other having sex when the girls were UNDERAGE. Then the family sold the underage pornography videos and pictures to others (without concent from the girlfriend...not sure the applicability of that part though).

And you guys are focused on just the incest part as what's shocking and not right with this family?     I would think that the father, in the least, could be charged with all kinds of sex offender stuff if all of this is true.


----------



## Merlin99

MMM_donuts said:


> That's definitely a Seahawks jersey.
> 
> These two are committing incest under the excuse that the mother slept with other people so that they aren't sure who the girl's father is to know if it's incest or not. The daughter had a girlfriend in which they all filmed each other having sex when the girls were UNDERAGE. Then the family sold the underage pornography videos and pictures to others (without concent from the girlfriend...not sure the applicability of that part though).
> 
> *And you guys are focused on just the incest part* as what's shocking and not right with this family?  I would think that the father, in the least, could be charged with all kinds of sex offender stuff if all of this is true.


It was the topic of the poll, it's more suprising that they've stayed on subject as well as they have.


----------



## GURPS

> *Melissa Kitchens allegedly had sex with 25 year old son Shaun Pfeiffer*
> 
> 
> “Things are very stressful and I love you and I respect any decision — as long as your happy and safe ... I miss you and wish I had more time with you.”
> 
> Kitchens, known as Missy, of Weaverville in North Carolina, was charged with incest by the Buncombe County Sheriff on a warrant that alleged she had sex with her married son last month, the Citizen-Times reported.
> 
> Pfeiffer, of Asheville, Buncombe County, was also charged with one count of incest, according to arrest warrants.


----------

